# first blooms this year



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's only crocus but a welcome sight. it is drizzle out there so not a good pic. had to take it before they are gone. so much green in the perennial bed also after the rain we have had. wont be long now.

i only have a couple more beds to clean out. way ahead this year. (likely cause i can't use my car) picked up all the branches on the median along my side and the neighbors today. there was quite a few because the road sweeper went by yesterday and gathered them off the street and put them all on my side.







~Georgia


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

My Siberian Squill is blooming, I have them planted all over the yard, Daffs have some buds,that's about it.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Georgia---Tulips are up and glorious here, iris is up and growing, "naked ladies" are growing DANDELIONS BLOOMING, ETC, ETC. Wild plum and a few others blooming too---we are what, a month? ahead of you. You are on the coast though, so not as far behind as one would think.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Daffodils, forsythia, and Azaleas starting to bloom. And dandelions!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Our glories of the snow are up and forsythia is Blooming. Star magnolia are ready to pop.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I've had daffodils blooming for nearly a week. I just realized my crocuses didn't come up this year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My crocus have come and gone along with the snowdrops. The fuzzy willow, hellebores and daffodils are in full bloom. The hyacinths are just coming into full bloom. 

I have to hurry and mark the spots where snowdrops and crocus are growing in my garden. They need to be moved somewhere else.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i likely had snowdrops but all under the snow. i noticed yesterday my forsthysia are in bud also. i'm off now to get a few more hours in. probably start at the rock garden. we're expecting 50ml rain over the weekend so i need to get all the leaves and whatnot off the perennials. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I picked a hyacinth yesterday, so now my entire house smells like flowers! I do love spring!

It will freeze tonight, though. My flowers will or will not survive


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Supposed to get down to the low 20's here. The magnolias were jusr starting to open.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

My peach and pear trees are blooming, so, of course, they're calling for snow.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Daffodils are done blooming along with Forsythia (yellow bells) and Tulip Poplars. Azaleas are blooming along with Dogwood trees. Iris, Rhododendron and Hydrangea are in bud, ready to bloom soon.

Makes my heart glad.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a little more color today. couldn't get the best part of the garden because the sun was in my eyes. no daffs here yet but everything is coming up.

i dug over a bed last week to plant my swiss chard in and i forgot i planted tulips there last year and they are all coming through now. glad i never went down far enough to root them out. i did write it in my log book but didn't bother to look at the time. 



































my son dropped off soil and sheep manure early this morning on way to work so that's what i'll be doing today. it's cool out also so good for working. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm way behind most of you. forsythia and lilacs are in bud . clematis are just starting to poke through. got to be careful not to dig around them too early. i have i think 13 of those. lost my guernsey cream and still trying to get one. 

i transplanted about 15 yellow allysum plants to the rock garden this morning which should give good color among the creeping phlox later on. i grew them from seed last year in a spot by the side of my center garden. 

if all goes well i intend to have a bed built this year so i'll have a place to put all the seed that need to be set in august for next year. i need to get more hyacinths also. love them and i don't have half enough. i really like the white ones. they should soon be blooming. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My clematis are about ready to bloom, the buds are large this year. The Mrs Bateman has two flowers out already!

Mon


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

This just yesterday in southern Ontario, have been out in sheltered spot for a few days now....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh they are lovely! i have quite a few but only up about 3 or 4 inches yet. we had some hot days in march. i think we set records. now it's gone back cold again. i had to give up and come in and crank the thermostats. cold went right through me. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I love spring!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm not actually on the coast Chuck. i would say i am about a mile from where i lived in the condo which was overlooking the harbour. quite sheltered there . my daffs etc were a lot earlier that i grew on the terrace(when i was allowed) even though i was on the 10th floor. probably the brick walls on 2 sides that were 3 or 4ft high ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

had to turn my dining room table into a hot house for my Dahlia's etc. don't dare put them in the ground yet. i think i could have put the lilies in though. they are in the ground all winter anyway but these are 2 i bought this year. 

i laid down plastic bags and some towels i wasn't using. i don'







t really need the table. no one has eaten there since the pandemic started. only me and i eat mostly in front of the computer or in my chair when i'm listening to the radio.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The hyacinths that we planned in the fall are finally blooming. The smell of spring.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is all i have in color so far except the heather which is looking real good in the rock garden. glad i bought 3 more last year. i do have hundreds of bulbs that are in bud. just checked them. can't wait for them to bloom.

i thought i would do a bit of work because my son dropped off 20 more bags of soil but it's bitterly cold out there with the wind and i'm prone to earache. 

i only have 2 of those white hyacinths but plan to get a lot more to plant in the fall. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

There used to be a hyacinth perfume that I LOVED. Very hard to find, and it seems I remember it coming out around Christmas time.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i have never heard of that one. that would be lovely i would think.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

got my first tulips for the year i didn't get them in bloom because it started to rain and they closed but i do like them in bud form. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll post a picture tomorrow of my azaleas. I have never seen this many blossoms before.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I love tulips but can’t grow them on my north facing balcony. Instead I buy some every ten days or so and put them in this black pitcher. The pitcher was a wedding gift for my parents 63 years ago and I inherited it. I’m the only one who really remembered it and I consider it a prized possession.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that reminds me i have a jug i could use from mom also. it's glass and i have it packed away but i should take it out and use it. love the display. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The azaleas are a couple of days past prime. They will continue to bloom all summer, but I doubt they will be as full as they were last week.










The below picture is from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is just beautiful MR! i don't have much luck with azaleas in here. and what a lovely cozy looking little house. you must have a good reason for getting rid of it. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> that is just beautiful MR! i don't have much luck with azaleas in here. and what a lovely cozy looking little house. you must have a good reason for getting rid of it. ~Georgia


I'm glad you think it is cozy looking. That's the look I was going for. Let's hope a buyer thinks the same thing.

I focused on the outside of the house, because there's not much I can do to the inside. I painted the brick white last summer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

up and out before the sun this morning. i'll get a much better pic this evening when it's setting













if the rain doesn't start too early . there are so many houses in back of me but the front is open


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> up and out before the sun this morning. i'll get a much better pic this evening when it's setting
> View attachment 96230
> View attachment 96230
> if the rain doesn't start too early . there are so many houses in back of me but the front is open


Make sure you look in the opposite direction!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a little more color in the garden now. the early tulips are out. still have a hundred or so of mid and late ones to come. i've spread 60 bags sheep manure and black earth . 

spent a couple days digging out the solomon's seal which was taking over the garden. you need to get every piece or it starts up again. i used a ax and a shovel on it. looks so much better but i have too much of a open spot and goodness knows when i'll get to a garden center. maybe i can divide something for the time being unless i can get something delivered. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to know about the Solomon's seal. I have some that I want to divide. Maybe it will choke out the periwinkle I should not have planted.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's a lovely plant allright but needs to be controlled. i dont have any in the perennial bed now and only one spot by the fence and i cut all around that one with the ax. hopefully it wont spread.

i ordered some daylilies and iris today to fill the bare spots. i found out there is a place that sells the most beautiful ones about an hour away. he is posting them tomorrow. some of them are 65 dollars for one. i didn't get that one. i'm new to them so i'm starting small until i get use to them. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you get the tall bearded iris do some research on iris borers. I lost several patches of iris including an heirloom one I got from my grandparents when I had an infestation of iris borers. Any plant debris and soil needs to be kept off the top of the rhizomes because it can lure borers to your plants. Since then I have grown iris in "cloth" garden pots (supposedly made from recycled pop bottles) where the plants have done better than planting them in the ground.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed i'll keep an eye on them. after i ordered the owner called back because i had forgotten to order what i wanted in free stuff and when he found out this is my first real experience with them he explained a bit to me. i have to plant them in a pot on the deck first until they are up a bit and then plant in the garden.(he didn't mention cloth garden pots) i do have 2 in my garden that i bought from wmart and they come back every year which are just common ones.

could the borer be something like a corn borer? i control those with mineral oil.i'll watch for it anyway. thanks a bunch! ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is a good site about the iris borer.





__





Iris borers


How to identify iris borers




extension.umn.edu





I had originally planted mine in cloth pots when I had to tear out my front yard lamdscaping so we could drill a new well. Most were little stubs because the borers had eaten so many of the big rhizomes. The plants were put in the pots "temporarily" over 4 years ago. They have done so well that I decided to leave them there when I cleaned up the front last year.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have plenty tulips now for cut flowers without making any difference to my garden display. i borrowed Alida's idea and put them in moms old jug. trying to do a little transplanting and fertilizing this morning. it's a miserable cold day. drizzle off and on. been like this now for a week.







~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sun started peeping through and i ran out to see if i could get a pic of my rock garden. (not actually a real rock garden with only alpine plants and whatnot but i like it)







i'm rejuvenating .renovating? whatever it is. i need to take out a lot of overgrown creeping phlox and whatnot. i already cut the hyancinths and dug the bulbs to replant somewhere by themselves when i get some more.i kept stepping on them . ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so i got my parcel of plants. got them all in soak. 2 iris are labelled so i got those in soak alone. so is this a lily ? this was one of the bonus plants but i do have 4 more. they only sell lillies and Iris so it's one of them. to tell you the truth i dont see much difference in them but i'm sure some of you will know. the lillies i can plant in the garden now(after i soak them for a few hours) the guy told me. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

By lily do you mean daylily? The roots look like daylily. They are not bearded iris or asiatic lily roots.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry i call them all lillies. my mistake but yes they only sell day lillies and Iris so if it's not Iris i'm off to take them out of the water pails and plant them in my garden now and put the 2 Iris in pots for a few weeks as per his instructions. thanks a bunch Danaus! ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Your gardens look spectacular Georgia. My mother had extensive flower gardens too and from mid April onwards, depending on weather, she'd be out in the garden for five hours every day,trimming, weeds, raking etc. Around mid May it would be the start of planting annuals, hundreds of them in planters and the ground, plus raking the lawn and mowing the 100 x 150 ft lot. They were her joy.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have never understood the fascination with day Lillies. They bloom for a short period of time and then look ugly the rest of the year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Daylilies keep the weeds down. I let a bunch grow only because they keep weeds from growing in the shady spot under my sycamore tree. I would grow them on the steep part of the hill if hubby would allow it. The leaves look better than the weeds.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

MoonRiver said:


> I have never understood the fascination with day Lillies. They bloom for a short period of time and then look ugly the rest of the year.


Some of the daylilly flowers are quite spectacular. There are SO many colors too


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont like the common "ditch" lilies either . those orange ones. i yank those out although my husband liked them and i never saw the fascination for them either but i hadn't really seen any but those until i bought a few stella dora at wmart (pale yellow and i really liked them )one time and then the guy a few houses up was telling me about the lovely ones available so i checked them out . indeed they are spectacular! 

what i do with the ratty leaves is fold them a couple times and put an elastic band around them same as i treat the daffodill leaves after that there is enough foilage coming in from other plants to hide them until they can be cut. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was out watering this morning and came across this little Iris or i presume that's what it is. same leaves as the ones i planted a few days ago. i probably bought this at wm at one time and forgot about it and it decided to bloom this year.i'll take anything blue . there isn't anything blue in the garden right now until the hardy geraniums start or the lilacs except periwinkle which i'm yanking out. ~Georgia


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Those are iris. Very well established ones!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the little spot by my front step is coming along. i had a lovely hydrangea tree there but for the best part of the summer the hornets held me hostage so i got rid of it and made this little garden. doesn't show up half as nice as it is but it's a funny day out there. i think rain is in the air. i'm the only one with dandelions but i wont use those chemicals. i mowed yesterday but didn't get them all ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Do you think the Hydrangea draws wasps?

Mon...my daughter bought me one for mother's day...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i didn't see any wasps mon! but they would be just as bad or worse(i was stung by wasps one time. swelled up like a balloon.i thought they made their nests underground. i could be wrong though but that's all i've ever seen) what i had was a pee gee hydrangea. i have 3 more (endless summer) but they dont attract hornets.

this was a beautiful tree but even the workers i had here were scared to death .there were so many of them and fierce! i use to let them in the back door(the workers). 

today i have thousands of bees in my rock garden in the heather. i'm afraid of those also so dont work there when they are around. some guy passed by this morning and said "oh that's where my bees are" ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i got part of my deck washed and scrope(scraped?) i plan to paint it tomorrow or tuesday. i had my breakfast out there this morning. it was early and not a sound except the birds. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm having so much trouble with my pics lately i clicked thumbnail but it's still big.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my rosebay rhodie is blooming. never thought it would come back after i moved it from in front of the house after fred landscaped across the front and it was in the way and i wanted to plant some low stuff. took me a couple days because i wanted to keep as much root as possible and it was quite heavy. just as good or better than ever though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i planted a cutting garden of tulips last fall. colors i've never had before and they were doing beautifully. i planned on getting a bunch for VD tomorrow w







hen i set my table on the deck. about an hour ago the wind and rain came in something fierce and they were being slammed about . i managed to get these few and there are some buds not opened yet. they might hold up until tomorrow. we were expecting rain but not heavy wind like we are having.~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Those tulips are beautiful Georgia; they remind me a bit of peonies with the multiple petals. I hope that the closed ones survive the heavy winds so that you have more to cut next week. I looked for more cuts ones in the stores this week, but they were few and far between. I settled for geraniums and some sort of wave petunia for my balcony garden, in amongst the tomatos and basil. It should start looking lush in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed Alida i thought they looked a lot like my peonies also. i got 2 rows of them and down each side i have a row of swiss chard up a few inches from seed. i can't get out to my country place so i have to utilize every bit of space i have in the city. got a row of carrots coming at the end of my perennial bed also and leaf lettuce in pots, herbs all throughout the garden. ~Georgia


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't planted here at the new place 
But I think this is wild phlox growing in the woods


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

These are some iris growing in the woods
It looks like about 40 plants
Ill transplant these


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I did salvage some blueberries from her place she left in the weeds and looked dead
I planted them last fall and 5 out of 6 came back 
That was good since they were 60 bucks


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is a beautiful iris . so elegant! not that i know a lot about them because i'm really just starting with those this year but i believe that's a bearded Iris.

when i was growing up there was a large field of blue Iris outside of town. we didn't know it at the time. we called them horse flowers because a farmer kept his horses there i guess. they were deep purple not unlike the ones you pay quite a bit for these days. they may have "escaped" from a garden at one time although there were no houses around there.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've had this beautiful lemon color plant in the same spot in my perennial garden for years. i think it's ranunculus. it seemed to be languishing until this year. i never even bent down to smell it like i do with most until this morning. not only is it lemon colored but it smells strongly of lemon zest. i like to have more of those when i get chance to go to a garden center. these are still mostly in bud form. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

4 of my lilac trees are blooming. still have 4 more to go maybe by monday. people tell me they can smell them a few houses away and they are not that close to the street. i could smell them all night with the bedroom window open. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my dear boy is out at the country place doing the mowing. he said it was up to his waist which you can see in one pic. i haven't been out for so long some of the neignbors came over and asked him if i had passed. i took the pics from my screen . couldn't figure out how ro get it from his message to my pics. the ride-on mower went first try he said. i've had that old Jd for 30 years or so and i'm surprised it's still holding out. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Until I was nine years old, I was raised by my grandparents. There were several clumps of Lilacs, some I had "forts" in, but my all time favorite was the bush outside my bedroom window. Every time I see a Lilac my mind goes back to those times...mostly wishing they had lasted longer.

The last time I was up in Michigan, my grandmother's large Lilac bushes were still there. I would drive up there to get some starts from the bushes if I could, although I'm not sure how, or even if the current property owner would allow me to do that. Gramma sold the property to a bank about 60 years ago and I don't think they'd be willing to accommodate me.

There are no Lilacs scented like the old ones were any more. And that's a shame.

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The lilacs here are just about done. I was surprised to see that the local Walmart complex used lilacs as the dividing shrubs between store areas. It was so very sad to see the landscape maintenance crew shearing off those lovely blooms.

Hubby hates lilacs. The ones near the trailer he lived in as a kid were full of carpenter ants. Any time he sees lilacs he thinks of those ants. I still managed to sneak a few lilac bushes into the shrub gardens around the property. One is still in a pot, looking for some place to put down permanent roots.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

these are all very fragrant. i i bought the 8 of them at different garden centers. there was nothing here when i bought the place in 2007 except a couple small dead bushes and a day liliy .

i tore everything out and bought plants every spring. some perennials i brought from my place in the country and then i divide every year. today i set lupins again for next year and divided Astilbe. there is till a striped lilac over by the rock garden. i'm waiting for it to bloom. it's probably my favorite. i've tried to find another but can't seem to.

i want another japanese maple also. really like those. anyone have their clematis blooming yet? (likely you have) i have 13 and the early one bloomed today. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My daughter's Nellie Moser clematis is beautiful now.

My pink evening primrose is soggy but in full bloom and the peonies are blooming. The pictures on my phone and I have not yet transfered them or I would post them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i'd love to see them. you are way ahead of me on the peonies. mine are only just in bud.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

My Nellie Moser is blooming too. Georgia, it's all so beautiful. I need to retire so I can garden full time.











































This is why I love daylilies. They are not blooming yet this year but this is my garden


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

These are the new ones I planted this year.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's a lovely garden! wish i had that many daylilies. i have a few asiatic ones that were scattered over the garden so i transplanted them as they started to come up and put in one spot this year. they should make for a nice display soon. my pink/red hardy geraniums are out today i only ever had 1 plant of those and i divided them and now have 7 or so. if we get rain for tomorrow i plan to divide again. have plenty of the blue ones. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We are lucky to have a place that specializes in daylilies, hostas and iris near by. Check out Hornbaker Gardens. They are the only place near by I can get water plants too.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

All four of my Clematis have bloomed, some are on their second round. Discovered the other morning that my Mrs Bateman is a _very_ pale blue when it first opens.

Going to be moving in the next couple weeks and plan to take the clematis with me. I THINK they will do all right if I cut them back to about 18 inches, thin them and give some decent food. Hate to leave them and new people not be interested in them.

Daughter wants to dig up the Home Run roses and take them....I think roses object to moves a touch more, so am going to leave them in the hopes the new people enjoy them also. Plus, it is the devil to get the roots out.

The Asiatic lillys are on their own...just started blooming but will be easy to replace. Also, as they are on the far side of the alley fence I haven't seen them enough to get emotionally involved. They are pretty easy to replace, but if my daughter gets a bug up her shirt, she'll be out there with a shovel.

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to take pictures of Nellie today (it was really pretty a couple days ago) only to find she is done blooming! I called her a few bad words and left it alone. But I did have pictures of the peony and primrose.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

These were taken before the mini heatwave


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what are the flowers in the pink pot ? blue with a pink center?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The blue and white ones? Those are violas that I planted in the fall. They look so sad and like they won't survive through the cold and snow but about mid February they start putting on a lovely display. I have a white one in a pot in my little garden that was about a foot tall and wide last week. I'll have to see if it still looks spectacular. I usually get a couple 6 packs of them for $1 at Lowes in October.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oriental poppies are blooming. the white and black center ones aren't out yet. peonies are just about to bloom. the clover i planted 2 years ago decided to cover the whole lawn this year which is what i wanted and really stood up well to the heat wave. grass would be dead by now. i divided 2 iris last year . not having a clue how but i see they are blooming. not the bearded ones but i'll take them. old fashioned roses are in bloom today. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The first photo is Scarlet Bee Balm with a Butterfly bush. The second photo is Butterfly Weed and have I some to put with first photo. Should be good combo.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Shasta Daisy I started last year.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i love shasta daisies. i have 2 large plantings. mine aren't in bud yet. i use them for flower displays do you have a hummingbird feeder? the HB go for the bee balm. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

2 more clematis vines blooming today. i never save the tags so dont know the names. i'm sure there is someone here that does though. the smoke tree is also in bloom. good growing weather this year. swiss chard and carrots are doing well. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my last lilac is blooming . i've had this one 20 years. this is the best year. . didn't bloom at all last year. think i pruned too hard the year before. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, there's a WHOLE lot of Clematis out there, and it can be difficult to put a name name one you don't know the name of already. I currently have 4 Clematis, one whose name I forgot. Haven't been able to figure out the name YET, although I know if had a human name...seems those Clematis people like to do that! I just call that one the GOK (God only knows) Clematis. 

I have a Purpura Plena Elegans, Fireworks, Mrs Bateman (who DOESN'T have her?), and the GOK. Had quite a few more but lost almost all to wilt one year.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the peonies are blooming. i have red,pink and white. i love that combination of sunshine yellow yarrow and the deep red peonies. pink and black centered oriental poppies are also blooming today. likely be beat down after the rain tonight so














i grab a shot when i was out. Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Georgia, I'm just loving your garden displays and imagine you must have a lot of people stop to admire your hard work.. I know I would if I lived in your neighbourhood.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed i do Alida! no one comes in the garden now but i'm very close to the sidewalk anyway. i pot up all the extra perennials and herbs and put them by the gate for people to take. they can easily take pics from the sidewalk also without coming in. there were people out there this morning taking pics before it started raining. there are many perennials along by the fence so they can easily get closeups ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son goes out to the land every fathers day so he's out there today sitting by the pond. he was very close to his father. he said the blueberry bushes are loaded. they wont be ripe until august though. these are really large berries and sweet. never found anything in the store like it. i planted a line of them over 35 years ago. i had to take the pic from the screen like i did before because i haven't figured it out yet. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my last climbing rose is blooming. this one is a little later than the others. also i noticed this little clematis. had no idea i had one there. must have bought it last year and forgot about it. it's a pretty one anyway. 

my son and i went to a garden center friday and i bought a few more perennials. years ago i had silver brocade and hadn't found any since mine died out. found 2 and a sedum














i had never seen before maybe some of you have. might get a pic in a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i should have made the rose pic smaller. anyway this is the other . frosted fire it's called. the place we went to is 50 miles outside of town. just a tiny out of the way place. they have quite a selection though and about half the price i've paid in the city. i never even knew the place was there but my son has done some work in that area. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

more roses blooming today. these are my favorite i think. course i dont know the name of them. they must have 8 or so layers and feels like velvet. i put them in an out of the way place years ago when i was buying up roses willy nilly and i'm afraid to transplant them now.

calla lilies are blooming also. never had those before. stuck 3 in a pot and they have been out on the deck through frost and whatnot but they still didn't die. i plan on having quite a few next year if all goes well. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

is there much scent on that red rose?

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeeed! i keep sniffing it every time i go by.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It reminds me of an "old" rose, maybe a Damask...for sure a heirloom rose.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do believe you're right. i've never used these for my jelly and whatnot but i think i will this year. there was never that many roses on the bush but they were amongst the raspberries and i cleaned it all up this year but it just seems to be a good year for the roses all over my garden.

i took cuttings of some of them this year for my son and they have started growing. think i'll do the same with the "Damask" . yesterday i found the pale pink one i brought out from the country that my neighbor gave me. he was 100 when he passed and the rose was his grandmothers. it use to have rust on it but not since i brought it to the city. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Asiatic lilies are blooming this morning. it's pouring outside but didn't turn out too bad. also the blue hydrangea. this one only had 2 or 3 blooms last year but they are loaded this year. this is the endless summer. i have 3 of those. 

the peegee hydrangea that i cut down a couple years ago persists on coming back every summer from the stump. it is up about 2 ft again and i'm going to see if my son can cut off a piece of the stump and i'll transplant it. not sure if that can even be done but no harm in trying if it wants to grow that bad and it was a magnificent tree but drew the hornets as i mentioned previously and was in a spot by the front door. we'll see what happens. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a hydrangea cuting to root once by taking a section that broke off, trimming it as any cutting and just sticking it in the soil next to the parent plant. It had a really nice root system and was ready to be transplanted when the chipmunks dug it up. I couldn't save it. They tore the roots off and it was dried out by the time I found it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've got a better pic. of my blue hydrangea today. i just love that color blue!














there are also pink ones on the same bush because i didn't get any aluminum sulfate on it the past 2 years but i like it this way also. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine are pink, they are supposed to be pink. I suppose I could try mulching them with coffee grounds to see if it affects the color but I like the pink.

My blooms started out pink this year. The past few years they started out an almost chartreuse color. I don't know if it's because they are getting more sun or if it's because I set them outside when the weather was still pretty cool. (Mopheads, supposedly they are not winter hardy this far north.) Mine are in pots which are kept in the rabbit shed with the citrus trees in the winter.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i guess i dont have any mopheads! i had 4 but my pee gee is gone now. i'm looking for another though. i didn't know there were any hydrangeas that didn't overwinter. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How to Replant Your Florist's Hydrangeas


Question: Can I plant a florist’s hydrangea outdoors after the blooms fade? Florist's hydrangeas are native to the temperate, maritime climate of Japan, on




www.hortmag.com





Supposedly the old growth on florist hydrangeas is killed when temps get below 10 degrees F. They bloom on old wood.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a couple of my perennial beds this morning after the thunderstorms went through. Elsa still has to come later. lots of rain with that but not much wind so hopefully nothing will get beat down this time. smells so fresh and clean out there and also the calm before the storm. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lovely!

Mon


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I love the mix of plants you have in all of your gardens, particularly your hydrangeas It looks like the storms didn't hurt anything one bit and everything is so green. We had 20 minutes of hail, the size of marbles,at the beginning of the week, and my geraniums took a beating. I cut all the damaged pieces out and, fingers crossed, hope that they'll recover. Geraniums are a fairly hearty plant.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i think these go well together also. the lavender and yarrow. the lavender did poorly last year so i cut it to the ground in the fall and it came back beautifully this year ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

another 2 good companions is yarrow and shasta daisies. i use these for cut flowers. they last forever! the japanese maple is lovely this year. it was around 2 ft when i planted it a few years ago and now it's past my bedroom window.

i managed to get 1 basil plant from what i planted just before a heavy frost. lucky i got 1. looks so lovely on the front step and smells divinely. i haven't cut any off it yet but i plan to in a bit to add to some veggies in foil and oven bake it. ~Georg





















ia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Those Japanese Maple trees can REALLY grow.

Several years ago I bought one that had been severely damaged and put on sale at a VERY good price. Brought it home and put it in my "nursery" (raised bed, good soil) and left it there for a couple years and after it recovered, gave it to my daughter. It was about 3 foot tall at the time.

My daughter sent me a picture of it with her DH standing in front and the tree is now about 25 foot tall and absolutely beautiful.

Can't wait to set up a nursery here at the "new" place! So great to see a plant you thought would die become large and beautiful.

Mon


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Shows a lot of effort has been made. Sure are some pretty pictures.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

another lovely rose bush. gone through the fence and out on the sidewalk. it isn't a climber. just a spreader but the fence is keeping it upright. has a beautiful fragrance also. people are stopping to smell it and take pictures. i dont know if you can see the hummingbird on the bee balm. i'd like to move that but it's growing good there. 

i planted a clematis on the outside of the deck and part of it grew through the lattice and is climbing across the top of the deck. not something i planned but it looks lovely. pic doesn't do it justice because it was drizzling outside. 

i found what i think is a lily when it blooms but is 4ft or so high. i didn't know they got that high. we'll see what it is later. the bulbs starting are like the lilies but this is my first year for any amt of them. except the common stella dora. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like the Clematis could be Perrin's Pride. Lovely growing there on the fence, and great use of color!

I took mine with me when I moved here, digging up Clematis to move, and then divide, at the end of June is a bit dodgy. But I doubt the new owner of my house would have let me come back in the late fall and put holes in their yard! 

Georgia, I put them in potting soil, with a tiny bit of transplant food until I could divide and plant at their new location. The Fireworks and Purpura Plena , are doing VERY well. Mrs Bateman has finally shown an inclination to come back, and the GOK (God only knows) may need funeral arrangements  It tends to follow Mrs Bateman though, so I have a tiny bit of hope!

One interesting thing we found when we dug up the plants. The Purpura Plena was planted about 16 or more years ago, way before DH died. For some reason that escapes me entirely, I planted this plant _IN_ its pot! No idea WHY I did it and forgot about it! The poor thing has been struggling to survive (magnificently, I assure you!) for all these years, suffering through heat, wilt, and dogs running over it , with the few roots that escaped through the water holes on the bottom of the pot. I almost shudder to imagine what it will accomplish now with its roots freed!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

could be that's what it is. i dont save labels but i should. i wasn't aware we could divide clematis. i'll have to look that up because i have a few i would like more of. doesn't say it in any of my books. 

Astilbe is blooming today. i have about 10 or so around the yard. i like the ivory colored ones also. i bought a couple years ago but most of mine are volunteers. i found one last week growing between the slab on the walkway. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I LOVE that pink and rose!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, I don't know if you can divide them either, but with rootballs about 2 foot in diameter, thought it was doable. Am going to order some Sweet Summer Love Clematis....I LOVE the scent. Little late in the season, but maybe it will work.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

is that the paniculata? it is also sweet smelling and a late one. i tried to get it for my husband . he use to have one years ago.i'm still trying to find guernsey cream. 








yes indeed Clematis can easily be divided! i watched them demonstrating it on youtube last night after you mentioned it. looks like in the spring just as they start to emerge. 

my red yarrow is blooming today. i love yarrow as you can see from my pics. i have more yellow than red. seem like red is a little harder to get going. also have a multicolored one. long lasting as cut flowers as well. 

as you can see my garden doesn't form any recognizable plan. i poke things here and there. sort of like an informal english garden. works for me though! just below the line holding back the glads you can see a line of lupins. i had nowhere to start them for next spring's crop so i added more soil and set the seeds all along the perennial bed. they are up ,4 or 5 inches. i have to be careful when mowing around that bed though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the rain flowed like a river here today. i went out to check my garden after the sun came out and 3 of my lilies that i bought this year are blooming. the yellow one is banana cream. i dont know what the others are. i think they look good with the raindrops. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, I just ordered a Guernsey Cream clematis because you had spoken so highly of them. Not the greatest time of the year to do that, and the size not what I ideally wanted, but it will do, or not.

Also ordered a Tiaga, just because it's different!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

OOPS! That's Taiga clematis!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

guernsey cream are the first to bloom here and a lovely creamy white. where did you find one? i might be able to order from there. the clematis are just about finished here but they can be planted right up to autumn or as long as the ground can be dug. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, I found the Guernsey Cream at Donahue's Greenhouse in Minnesota. Don't know if you'd have problems getting from the US. Donahue's Greenhouse

Did find Holland Nurseries in St John, NL are said to have them, but I don't know if they're available at this time.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is my first time trying begonia. i bought them in early spring along with other bulbs like calla lily etc. stuck them in the ground and we had a heavy frost for a week after that. i thought they were dead until i saw a few leaves emerging. same with the lily.

i transplanted to pots on the front steps after that and they seem to be thriving. for those of you who are familiar with begonias. do i treat them like dahlia's in winter? i would like to save them. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Georgia, my mother, who had the SAME green thumbs and fingers you do used to bring her potted begonias down to the cold cellar in late fall once they'd started to dye back. She'd also dig up the ones in the garden around the first frost time, wrap the tubers in newspaper and put them in the cellar too. Everything was brought out in spring and most survived. I know she planted another type too that were annuals and she didn't bother trying to save them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually, you can save annual begonias. I have one that has been going for 4 years. I lost the 5 others but this one is still alive.

My grandmother kept tuberous begonias in their pots on a shelf in the basement. She didn't water them once they died back. I kept mine on my plant shelf in the livingroom. It should have been left in the basement where the temp is a bit cooler.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

are mine tuberous begonia? i dont have a basement as such. it is a finished one and just as warm as upstairs. wish i had a cold room down here. i have sheds but they would freeze. there's a couple cubboards down here that might work. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, yours are tuberous begonias. They grow from those round bulbs that usually have a dip in the top. If you have a cooler place in the house you can store them there. Grandma's basement was heated with a wood stove so it was pretty warm. She kept the pots on a shelf next to a window where they got chilled by the cold coming from the glass. You have to keep an eye on them and watch for new growth. If they start growing they will need water and light.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

blueberries from my land that my son picked for me on the way in this morning. so big and sweet. nothing like what i bought last week at the superstore. they were tasteless compared to these.

my husband and i planted these going on 40 years now. high bush blueberries when we didn't have a clue what we were doing. all i do is walk up and down the line in the spring and throw some sheep manure on them. rest of the time they are ignored until time for picking. blueberry bushes must last a long time. 

he got 2 gallons today which is all he could get in the container he took with him. this is the third picking and he's still on the same bush. he said the bushes are so heavy with berries they are touching the ground. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my lily by the fence is starting to bloom today. it's just lovely ! 5ft high or so. looks plastic or wax coated to me. i dont know where it came from. i hadn't planted anything by the fence this year because i was waiting to get it replaced and there was already too many expensive plants i had to transplant so the guys wouldn't destroy them. i only noticed it a month ago and it kept growing without any buds showing until all of a sudden there they were. i'd like to find more of those. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty! Thinking an Asian lily of some type?

The little (came in a 4 inch pot) Guernsey Cream that was shipped to me last month is, well, growing like a weed! A few days after planing it, it looked unhappy...finally figured it might have been the wind there....some don't like wind much, and it was small, so gave it a little windbreak and it picked right up! It's pal, the Tiaga Clematis, seems to be a slow grower. I think I will buy from Donahue again, seems to be good quality plants.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it sure looks like the asiatic ones doesn't it? i have quite a few of those but mine are only about a ft high.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I had some of those in my garden. All of a sudden one sprouted out of the landscape bed. Squirrels dig up the bulbs and bury them elsewhere like a nut.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, yours is MUCH taller than I've seen before!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed. it is taller than i am now. makes me think of jack in the beanstalk.just keeps growing. it's absolutely gorgeous today! most of the bulbs are open. people passing by while i was out there have been commenting on it and taking pics. it may be common in some places but i haven't seen it around here. it will likely start fading soon. it's so heavy i had to tie it to the fence . Snowlady could be right. it could have been squirrels i guess. i did find a lot of peanuts around. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So of course, I had to go do a search of "tall lily", and found something called a "tree lily/lily tree".

Then I found:

"While often referred to as Orienpets, there are slight differences in the these lily plant varieties. Oriental tree lily plants, as previously stated, are an Asiatic and Oriental lily hybrid. Orienpet lilies, also known as OT lilies, are a cross between oriental and trumpet lily types. Then there is the Asiapet lily, which is a cross between an Asiatic and trumpet lily."

So your plant is probably either a tree lily, an orienpet lily, or an Asiapet lily!

Cool!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i went out last week to cut down the rest of the clematis when i found the one by the chimney had a ton of buds on top. i hadn't noticed it . it only ever had 3 or 4 flowers this summer which died ages ago. today they are blooming. i like that it formed a wresth by itself. depending on how much wind we get from Henri it might be gone tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That clematis is beautiful!

I keep meaning to get pictures of my mandevillas and cannas but stuff keeps happening. The lovely orange canna flowers have faded but there are some yellow ones starting to open.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful clematis!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never heard of mandevillas before they are beautiful! another one to add to my list for spring.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Portulaca, I had to put them on a chair to keep the rabbits from eating them.










The red mandevillas. I also have pink and white but the red are blooming the best now.









Canna Wyoming, I love this color flower!










Turtlehead, a native plant. This has done well in a large pot for several years.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wingstem, another native that showed up after the yard was left unmowed a couple yesr.










Missouri primrose, it reseeds like crazy.










Tall verbena, I didn't know this was a perennial which can get pretty big. They don't overwinter well in pots. This one needs to be planted in the yard, if I can figure out where I want it.










Begonia that I have had a few years.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just beautiful!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my holly is loaded with berries this year . most i've seen . i have 3 and they are beautiful today. first fall color . burning bushes aren't far behind. i saw a bunch of different birds out there today. couldn't get a pic. one looks like a robin but a bright orange breast and the head is different. there is also a striped one. not anything like the gragels we have .i also had 8 bluejays on my deck this morning. too late when i found my camera. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Would one of your mystery birds be here?









Orange Birds - Birds by Color - Birds of North America - North American Birds


Orange birds of North America is a category of bird species of different types and sizes having as a common factor the colour orange.




www.birds-of-north-america.net


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have seen Cedar waxwings only one time here. They are lovely birds. But we have been vigilant about removing the invasive privet honeysuckle I saw them eating. Even though I replanted with native viburnums I still have not seen the waxwings again.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what it was Danaus! i see they are common in nova scotia but i haven't seen them. likely has something to do with my eyes. i can see things so much clearer now. even my muscle relaxant i thought they were pink. my son kept telling me they were yellow. sure enough i saw them for myself this morning. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They are beautiful birds. I'm glad you got to add another bird to your life list.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i guess it will soon be last blooms but i have quite a few flowers left for oct 15th. i saw 2 male cardinals in my garden yesterday not common in this area . just beautiful. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supposed to be thumbnails there but for some reason didn't work. no pic of the cardinals. i haven't been able to get out in the garden until today cause of my back.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sorry your back is bothering you. My back pain is part of why my gardens have been so neglected lately. I must ignore the pain today if I have any hope of saving my tropicals. It's going to hurt to cut them back, the mandevillas are loaded with flowers and buds.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

martynana said:


> I've had daffodils blooming for nearly a week.


Um, where do you live, that the daffodils are blooming?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wouldn't mind seeing a few daffodils right now. we have had a few mornings of heavy frost but my small pink roses are still blooming. there was a lady stopped by the fence yesterday taking pics of them. she could get closeups because they are hanging out over. i'm still cutting my mint and parsley~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yeah... I SHOULD have pruned my small rose today, but there are 3-4 buds there and so I left them be. Because Spring is a long time aways


----------

